# Very rare Cake's Tortoise!!



## FinnTort (Sep 14, 2011)

Very rare _testudo cakelidious_ tortoise!! 

Does he have MBD or something... he seems kinda flat?...














To be honest, my mom made this! It was my 18th birthday  

And oh boy that cake was DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## jaizei (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha! Awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2011)

That's pretty cute. Your mom is quite talented.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 14, 2011)

I think he looks prefect. Can I have the head piece please. Lol


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 14, 2011)

How cute! &It looks very delicious...now I want some cake lol


----------



## AshleyJones (Sep 14, 2011)

AWw that is Awesome!!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 14, 2011)

Aww.
Looks delicious


----------



## ascott (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL


----------



## dmmj (Sep 14, 2011)

cake? who said cake?


----------



## coreyc (Sep 14, 2011)

YUMMY


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 14, 2011)

_*Nom...Nom...Nom​*_


----------



## hali (Sep 14, 2011)

ha ha brilliant


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow! I wish I could do that! Looks good too.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 14, 2011)

That looks great! I wonder if I can get my mom to make one for my birthday next month.... even though I'll be turning 30, lol. It's never too late for a turtle cake!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy birthday and awsome cake


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks very tasty...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I love your cake!


----------



## Candy (Sep 14, 2011)

Are we sure it's not a "PANCAKE TORTOISE" cake?  Love it! You must have a great mom.


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 14, 2011)

HAHA what a cute cake. What a nice species.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 15, 2011)

That is sooo sweet! What a lovley mom you have. 

What do you feed him? He does look kind of flat, but I don't think its MBD.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 16, 2011)

I came across this thread again and now I want some cake...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2011)

Great looking cake!


----------

